# Not too late to make a stocking stuffer



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

There's still time to make a special gift. Why not give them one of Acme's digital calculators (NO batteries required)? You can knock one out in an hour or two with whatever material you have on hand. Complete Acme plans provided.











The attached PDF gives you a transfer you can use, or paint and decorate it your own way. I made this one out of 1/4" mdf. Just drill the holes as marked on the template. The large finger-sized holes are 1" diameter and the peg holes for the golf tees are 3/16". Overall dimensions are 4 1/2" x 6 7/8"

The template is taped face down on the blank and lacquer thinner wiped on with a rag to transfer the laser print. (Must be a laser print. Ink jet will not work).

It's the perfect gift for someone who has everything ... except a world-famous Acme Product. Enjoy.

With best wishes for *Happy Holidays to all!*

Oliver


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oliver... 

 and you wonder how or why you were selected as one of this years nominations


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's way over my pay grade....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Oliver...


was that spoken in a parental tone of voice???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm particularly impressed with how you were able to make it work without batteries...how'd you do that?!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could double it's range by drilling a set of toe holes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Early on, Mom and I knew he was very special....:fie:





Stick486 said:


> was that spoken in a parental tone of voice???


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Oliver

I think you need to add ventilation to your shop. You are breathing too much lacquer thinner fumes. :dance3:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Oliver
> 
> I think you need to add ventilation to your shop. You are breathing too much lacquer thinner fumes. :dance3:


the 60's???


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I blame it on the Mello Yellow banana peels. Did I mention it also makes a great end of day safety check to make sure all digits are still present?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...it also makes a great end of day safety check to make sure all digits are still present?"
If one hadn't already noticed the pain, the glowing red stub would certainly alert one...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What? not a version for lefties?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure how much memory will be retained.......


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

have you tried the transfer technique with acetone, or does it have to be laquer thinner?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I blame it on the Mello Yellow banana peels.



It was the 60's...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oliver ,you are unreal. LOL

Herb


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Won't work for the limited who are missing a digit!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Roy Drake said:


> Won't work for the limited who are missing a digit!


He could always build a binary model..... but that would require losing a few more.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks to be based on the Chinese calculators which work in sets of 5 also. I wonder, if you lose a digit to an accident, would it be subtraction or division? Just wondering.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oliver,

Thanks for a great idea! The Acetone worked, but it took too tries to get the numbers dark enough. I may try laquer thinner in the future.

This model has the upgraded 'high intensity display'. There's a story to this that my oldest would kill me if I shared!

Thanks for a fun project,

Doug


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the YouTube scrollsaw/pattern transfer vid, the demonstrator used a felt type pen with Xylene. I tried it with a _brush_ and it worked great...except that I used too much Xylene and it caused a few runs.
A pint can of Xylene will last you a lifetime.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You can also transfer the laser printer ink by using a household iron to heat transfer the ink. I prefer this method over using solvent since there is no chance to blur the image from too much solvent, but do crank up the toner levels on your laser printer. A photocopy of your inkjet image will also work with the ironing process. Make sure that you select "mirror image" on your printer, whichever method you use.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, we now know who is head of the ACME R&D department.

Ironing the print works for me, but not dark enough, always have to go over it again 
with a fine tip felt pen. Got some acetone around the house, need to give that a try. 

Does anyone know if colors work too with that method? Because I have some small designs that really suck in just black and white and the designs are too small to color in any reasonable time. The only other alternative is to print in color, cut the design out, and glue it down - and I would like to avoid that if reasonably possible.

Another great job Oliver. Wylie must be so proud.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Theo; colour prints from a laser printer should work just fine. I took my downloaded design to the copy shop to have it enlarged/reversed and I wasn't happy with the amount of toner that was available for the transfer, although the actual print looked great. Obviously the copy shop isn't going to go overboard on toner...it ain't cheap!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it. Every young person needs one of these lol


----------

